# Flash on Optimus V



## xarmok7

I have an Optimus V and I wanted to know if there's any way to make flash compatible with my phone(preferably without losing my rom and apps). I try to download adobe flash and it says it's not compatible with my phone. These are my specifications. 

rom: CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG- VM670-BobZhome-1013211
Android Version:2.3.7 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I have an Optimus V and I wanted to know if there's any way to make flash compatible with my phone(preferably without losing my rom and apps). I try to download adobe flash and it says it's not compatible with my phone. These are my specifications.
> 
> rom: CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG- VM670-BobZhome-1013211
> Android Version:2.3.7
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Hey there again xarmok7, I found this take a look. 

http://www.androidcampus.in/2011/10/adobe-flash-player-102-for-armv6-and.html?m=1


----------



## xarmok7

I downloaded it and it's still not working. Can you post the link to the ics rom that was stable that you sent me in a private message. I deleted that message accidentally. Were you able to find out if the ICS is flash compatible? Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I downloaded it and it's still not working. .


What mobile browser are you using? That might be the problem.

Also the original ics I sent you was in final version but I have found out it is just a themed launched with a few tweaks . If you want I can send you the link anyways or you can flash this Rom ( CM9 Alpha Version Nightly) that I have found to be stable then most. 

Rom link:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/op...acks/156426-rom-alpha-quattrimus-cm9-ics.html 

I believe you will have to make an account to that forum to see the download link.


----------



## xarmok7

I use the stock browser (the default browser that comes with the phone). Is there a different browser you recommend? 

That ICS rom isn't stable?


----------



## Shotgun4

Dalphin Browser HD. 

Also if you want here you can find a hacks flash that should
Work but is choppy and kinda slow as the V is not made for flash.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1147092

Ya that is the only ICS theme around as of now, but its in late alpha stages and pretty stable, only a few problems here and there.


----------



## xarmok7

I could not edit my previous comment since it was after 15 minutes. I did try to use the dolphin browser and Tested flash and it was unsuccessful. :-\


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Dalphin Browser HD.
> 
> Also if you want here you can find a hacks flash that should
> Work but is choppy and kinda slow as the V is not made for flash.
> 
> 
> Flash for x8 - xda-developers
> 
> Ya that is the only ICS theme around as of now, but its in late alpha stages and pretty stable, only a few problems here and there.


Flash Player
-To install flash do I have to use rom manager or just download it like any other app?
-Also at this link: forums.androidcentral.com/optimus-v-rooting-roms-hacks/125987-update-adobe-flash-11-0-tested-working.html talked about a flash rom that works with an arm6 processor which is what my optimus v has (not sure why that link won't let you click on it?) Is this legit? Do I have to use rom manager to use it and will it replace my current rom (CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG-VM670-BobZhome-1013211
Android Version:2.3.7) that I have right now?

ICS
-Is this the same ICS that you had me flash originally that was constantly crashing or is it a more stable rom?
-What are the few problems here and there, that it has?

Thanks as always.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Flash Player
> -To install flash do I have to use rom manager or just download it like any other app?
> -Also at this link: forums.androidcentral.com/optimus-v-rooting-roms-hacks/125987-update-adobe-flash-11-0-tested-working.html talked about a flash rom that works with an arm6 processor which is what my optimus v has (not sure why that link won't let you click on it?) Is this legit? Do I have to use rom manager to use it and will it replace my current rom (CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG-VM670-BobZhome-1013211
> Android Version:2.3.7) that I have right now?
> 
> ICS
> -Is this the same ICS that you had me flash originally that was constantly crashing or is it a more stable rom?
> -What are the few problems here and there, that it has?
> 
> Thanks as always.


Yes install that flash app like any other app. 

This is a different ICS as this is a real Rom and not a theme that is covering gingerbread. Yes it will replace your CM7 Rom as this is the CM9 version. The difference is 7 is gingerbread and 9 is ICS.

This is what is working and not.

Working:

Phone 
SMS 
WiFi 
Bluetooth Hardware 
video acceleration 
Video (youtube etc.) 
Headphone audio out (music)

Partially working:

3G is spotty and can be difficult to get running 
MMS is very finicky, not functional for many/most people
Camera takes pics only, no preview window or video Some video intensive apps/games can freeze up sometimes

Not working:

Built-in tethering (workaround: use third party apps) 
CPU reportedly does not enter "deep sleep" mode ( workaround is to use SetCPU and create some profile's)


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Yes install that flash app like any other app.
> 
> This is a different ICS as this is a real Rom and not a theme that is covering gingerbread. Yes it will replace your CM7 Rom as this is the CM9 version. The difference is 7 is gingerbread and 9 is ICS.
> 
> This is what is working and not.
> 
> Working:
> 
> Phone
> SMS
> WiFi
> Bluetooth Hardware
> video acceleration
> Video (youtube etc.)
> Headphone audio out (music)
> 
> Partially working:
> 
> 3G is spotty and can be difficult to get running
> MMS is very finicky, not functional for many/most people
> Camera takes pics only, no preview window or video Some video intensive apps/games can freeze up sometimes
> 
> Not working:
> 
> Built-in tethering (workaround: use third party apps)
> CPU reportedly does not enter "deep sleep" mode ( workaround is to use SetCPU and create some profile's)


Looks like I will be sticking with gingerbread for now, until they can get things stabilized. I downloaded the flash. I got espngo and hbogo working so far. It slowed down my phone some. Any ideas why? Would overclocking compensate any? 

Still looking forward to the ASUS, sucker wish that thing was coming out soon.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ya, flash will do that to your phone. OC will speed things up overall but I don't know what kernel CM7 is running, or what kernlas can run on it. That is something you might have to look up your self.


They say that the Asus tablet will be coming in Q2 but take a look at this 10 inch tablet... it has better specs then the galaxy tablet 2 that has not been released yet either. 


http://www.androidcentral.com/hands-huawei-mediapad-10fhd


----------



## xarmok7

Any word on the price? I am not able to listen to the video as my wife has passed out on me...lol. I saw it has a sim card, so is it going to require a contract with a provider? I am not sure about overclocking and how to look that up? Any suggestions as to go about that is always appreciated. Hope you are well.


----------



## xarmok7

It looks like the huawei MediaPad is going to be 4g because I saw LTE, so it must be connecting with some carrier. It doesn't mention the price, but it looks like it's going to be well out of my range. Since, it's pretty powerful and 10", ICS quad core. I imagine it's going to be in the $400 range and up plus monlthly fees for the carrier. Considering that the lowest 4g I know of is $60 a month, that's another $720 a year. I could be completely off, but I have a feeling this is well out of my range. Interesting looking tablet, though. I have my sites on the ASUS for now, unless something else really catches my eye.


----------



## Shotgun4

Price is going for $250 . Ya it has a similar card slot and micro SD. But you don't need a cell phone provider and or contract to buy the tablet for $250. It will be selling at best buy and this other thech stores for that same price, it just gives you that extra option. Its going on sale some time in the second quarter ( Q2 ) April, May, June. But in the video I believe they said April. 

Ya that Hawaiian tablet is a challenge price towards the ipad as it has better specs for around $ 400. Most if not many tablets you can get them for the same price with out a contract as the sim card is an extra selling point. You wont need to have a contract to buy many tablet at there starting price.

Also if you can post some screen shots of you setting menu on your phone. That would help me out to find out some overclocking for CM7.


----------



## xarmok7

so, the hawaii is goin to be $250 (I think you were referring to the ASUS 270T) or $400 because I didn't see them mention the price. I will take a pic of a screen, but what screen.

Also, I was at this other forum and said that I was having some issues with my rom and could they suggest a more stable one. I told them all the steps you had showed me and that I used rom manager (the guys were kinda crude for lack of a better word...this was one of the nicer posts), but they said that using rom manager. It is suggested not to use Rom Manager on the optimus v. It is better to flash roms manually. Also the Roms in Rom Manager are not used with permission of the devs and are outdated. 

"Check the stickies for info on how to correctly flash roms and follow link in previous post for newest versions of all the IHO Roms. Just scroll down to optimus v section.

All of the newer IHO Rom's are very stable and run very well."

https://github.com/inferiorhumanorgans/android_device_lge_thunderc/wiki/Binary
(they suggested harmonia 2 as a newer more stable rom)

I think I understand some of this, but not all of it and I don't want to screw up my phone. Would you mind helping me with this like you did with the other rom? I don't think I have to root again since it's already rooted, but I put all the directions in there.

This is a simplified guide for those new to rooting & flashing a custom ROM on the Optimus V. No need to type complex commands that are hard to follow and prone to mistakes. Basically there are 3 main steps: Root, Install custom recovery, & flash custom ROM.

Windows Drivers for the Optimus V (Optional, but suggested):
http://www.lg-phones.org/wp-content/...-Optimus-V.zip

Rooting

Rooting is the process of gaining administrative rights to the phone so one can do customizations that aren't normally allowed. Root by itself doesn't do anything interesting, unless there's an app that needs it. The fancy stuff comes from custom ROMs. Just remember Virgin Mobile Activation only works on Froyo ROMs, so do it before going to Gingerbread. The easiest way to root nowadays is to use GingerBreak. It can be found here:

[26.04.2011][v1.2] GingerBreak APK (root for GingerBread) - xda-developers

Instruction Steps:

*1. Turn on USB Debugging (Settings - Applications - Development)
2. Copy the GingerBreak.apk to a /sdcard dir, then using a 'file manager' app (search for one in Android Market) install it like a regular app.
3. It can take up to 10 minutes, and will reboot automatically when complete (rooted), if attempt fails, reboot manually & run it again.

*
Install custom recovery image

The recovery image is an alternative bootup instead of normal Android Operating System. It allows low-level operations such as backup/restore a ROM, wipe partitions, and flash ROMs.

*4. Download and copy the recovery image VM670NH_recovery.img (works with new & old OV screens) onto your /sdcard.
5. Install the Flash Image GUI app (save the .apk to a /sdcard directory, then open it with file manager). Run the app & select 'Recovery Image' option with the file above.
*

Flash Custom ROM

[ROM+Kernel] Inferior Human Organs unofficial CM7.1 (Gingerbread)

*6. Copy the unextracted ROM .zip that you wish to install to the /sdcard dir. Also if installing a CyanogenMod Gingerbread ROM, the unextracted gapps.zip also needs to be placed in the same dir to flash right after the ROM .zip.
7. Boot into Clockworkmod recovery mode (From powered off state, hold vol-down, home, and power button until the LG logo appears).
8. FIRST, BACKUP ORIGINAL ROM! Don't continue until this is successful. use vol-up/down, camera, & back keys to navigate in recovery.
9. Wipe Data/Factory Reset, wipe cache partition. Under Advanced submenu, wipe dalvik-cache. Then uner Mounts & Storage submenu, format all partitions EXCEPT /sdcard.
10. Install the custom ROM.zip from sdcard and gapps.zip too if going to a CyanogenMod ROM
11. Reboot and enjoy the new ROM, the first boot takes longer than usual, also some problems may disappear after rebooting.
*
NOTES:

- *NEVER use the Android Settings 'Factory Reset' from now on*, only do factory reset & wipes from within recovery mode. Most ROMs should have this option removed from the Android settings. 

- Some newer Optimus V screens hardware changed, see link: [FIX]Black screen with custom recovery and custom roms (BobZHome's IHO recovery from the Wiki binary -> recovery page also works with newer screens.)

- If restoring a backed up ROM in CWM recovery gives 'MD5 mismatch' error (likely caused by renaming a ROM backup). Try this fix:
# cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/<name_of_backup>
# rm nandroid.md5
# md5sum *img > nandroid.md5

- If you ever want to restore to original stock ROM (*ONLY on OV's with older screens*), with original recovery and UNrooted:
How to restore your Optimus V to almost original condition - Prepaid Android


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok. Well what I was trying to find for you was what u wanted ... A stable ICS Rom. If you wanted a stable Gingerbread Rom there are many.

I can walk you through, but if you could give me the URL of the Rom you want and the URL of your conversation with the other "devs" that would help.

Also I named the wrong tablet. I ment to say the new Google nexus tablet but I have.found out more info. It is for $150 but is only dual core. So for an extra $100 you get a quad core tablet. I'm just looking and sharing.


----------



## xarmok7

I didn't mean to seem ungrateful. I am so sorry if I seemed unappreciative because you have been really cool and helped me enormously. I mean you taught me so much. I was looking for advice and this is what that site was steering me. I would much rather a stable ICS rom and I will wait to hear from you when that is going to happen.

Anyway, the issues I am having is not being able to update maps, documents to go 3.0, netQ and a few other programs. They say that there is not enough space and I have 70 mb left of space on my phone? These are minor problems that I can live with. Considering things like 3G not being consistent on the ICS rom are much more substantial. So, hopefully they will get all or most of the kinks out of the ICS rom.

I will check out the Google nexus. I heard rumors about it. Damn, they are really trying to look for a kindle killer. I thought that $200 would be the floor. I will see what get better reviews. I am still leaning towards the ASUS because of the quad core. 

I hope we are cool? If not, please let me know and I will do my best to make amends.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ya were cool and all, I was just worried that I was pointing you in the wrong direction and had the felling that you felt that i gave you the wrong info. 

Yep, the updating of the files could.be caused because.of.the Rom, but it could be fixed buy clearing the "data" in the market application. You can do this bygoing into settings, selecting application, find and open market, then is should give you the option to clear the "data" and clear the "cache" . It might be named Google play store.

And to uninstall updates would be.your last option.


----------



## xarmok7

Did you see this? http://mobile.theverge.com/2012/3/16/2878203/google-nexus-tablet-7-inch-199-kindle-fire-killer 

They are scrapping the MeMo 370T and the quad core. This bites! I thought it was going to be one or the other. Now ASUS is doing the Google tablet instead.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Ok. Well what I was trying to find for you was what u wanted ... A stable ICS Rom. If you wanted a stable Gingerbread Rom there are many.
> 
> I can walk you through, but if you could give me the URL of the Rom you want and the URL of your conversation with the other "devs" that would help.
> 
> Also I named the wrong tablet. I ment to say the new Google nexus tablet but I have.found out more info. It is for $150 but is only dual core. So for an extra $100 you get a quad core tablet. I'm just looking and sharing.


What quad-core tablet is $250 since the ASUS MeMo 370T is going to be scrapped? I hope there still is one, but I don't know of any. I hope you do.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> What quad-core tablet is $250 since the ASUS MeMo 370T is going to be scrapped? I hope there still is one, but I don't know of any. I hope you do.


No. The Asus Memo will not be scraped. But I'm just saying there will be other options and I'm just out and looking.


----------



## xarmok7

I hope that's true, but according to this site: Google Nexus tablet: a 7-inch $199 Kindle Fire killer? | The Verge the MeMo is being turned into the Nexus and they are taking out the Tegra 3 quad-core and turning it into a dual core processor. Though, it makes no sense as (even the article suggests so), since they were showing it off at the CES and hyping it up?


----------



## Shotgun4

Wow, that just SUCKs. I hope its just rumors, the memo is supposed to be released next month, so... I wont be changing from the a100 to that thing, if it is still going to be dual core. Your right it makes no sense as the had the MeMo all ready to go at CES. Will just have.to wait and see. I hope the MeMo hose through tho. It would be a shame for it to get scraped.


----------



## xarmok7

Man I don't know what the deal is I try to post this and it's not happening. Anyway, I don't know whether to get the Nexus or wait another year until a bunch of quad-core Tegra-3 devices come out. I am pretty pissed. This is the list of current/upcoming tablets: CNET looks at current and upcoming tablets | Crave - CNET


----------



## xarmok7

The Galaxy Tab Plus is $350 and they are upgrading to ICS (I believe). What are your thoughts on that tablet? Is it worth the price?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> The Galaxy Tab Plus is $350 and they are upgrading to ICS (I believe). What are your thoughts on that tablet? Is it worth the price?


Is this the tablet you are talking about...

http://m.cnet.com/CReviews_Review.r...msung-galaxy-tab-7/4505-3126_7-35061070.html?


----------



## xarmok7

Kind of. The one at the best buy is only 16 gb. I think I am going to wait because at the moment Samsung isn't guaranteeing it can upgrade to ICS. I will have to see if they killed the MeMo 370T and/or what the Nexus has to offer. That means at least may or June. It sucks, but it's the reality:-\


----------



## Shotgun4

Yep. I would wait as well. But overall Samsung makes a great product but I have heard that the galaxy plus can have some screen issues. But other then that, its a nice tablet.


----------



## xarmok7

I am going to wait because I want to see what my options are. I know what I want as far as specifications and if I have to wait until the end of the year (maybe black Friday when the prices drop down substantially) and maybe the transformer falls into my price range to get an ICS with a quad-core Tegra-3. 

Maybe another device comes out of nowhere. I will see what the Nexus has that maybe could not be found on MeMo 370T could not? I will keep an eye out on what Samsung does, though display issues don't scream spend almost $400 to me. I also heard transferring files is not as easy as key Lime Pie;-). 

Maybe asus will have another tablet that they could install that processor in that's not outrageously expensive. There's always something new on the horizon. I am disappointed that they jumped ship on the MeMo, especially so close to its release. We will get a better idea what Asus is doing in the next few months, I would imagine.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I am going to wait because I want to see what my options are. I know what I want as far as specifications and if I have to wait until the end of the year (maybe black Friday when the prices drop down substantially) and maybe the transformer falls into my price range to get an ICS with a quad-core Tegra-3.
> 
> Maybe another device comes out of nowhere. I will see what the Nexus has that maybe could not be found on MeMo 370T could not? I will keep an eye out on what Samsung does, though display issues don't scream spend almost $400 to me. I also heard transferring files is not as easy as key Lime Pie;-).
> 
> Maybe asus will have another tablet that they could install that processor in that's not outrageously expensive. There's always something new on the horizon. I am disappointed that they jumped ship on the MeMo, especially so close to its release. We will get a better idea what Asus is doing in the next few months, I would imagine.


Ya. But I don't think that the prime will ever drop below $350-$400. There are always new tablets coming out. There is no REAL conformation that they left the MeMo but we will know soon enough. They said that the nexus tablet will be coming, they don't know if Google is working with Asus or not but...we do know some basic secs of the nexus. ICS will be on it upgradable to Jelly Bean. It will be a low profile tablet. The processor will be a low powered, low GPU, processor., witch sucks. 1gb ram. I will not be buying this tablet for that reason, and as the screen res will be lower then normal. There will be some good 7inch tablets in Q3 and will run Jelly Bean. There are expected to be some low priced $250 tablets. So will see.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Ya. But I don't think that the prime will ever drop below $350-$400. There are always new tablets coming out. There is no REAL conformation that they left the MeMo but we will know soon enough. They said that the nexus tablet will be coming, they don't know if Google is working with Asus or not but...we do know some basic secs of the nexus. ICS will be on it upgradable to Jelly Bean. It will be a low profile tablet. The processor will be a low powered, low GPU, processor., witch sucks. 1gb ram. I will not be buying this tablet for that reason, and as the screen res will be lower then normal. There will be some good 7inch tablets in Q3 and will run Jelly Bean. There are expected to be some low priced $250 tablets. So will see.


If Nexus, if it's just another low end tablet, I am not interested. Yes, we don't officially know the MeMo is dead, yet. We will find that out soon enough. 

Let me know what tablets in the 3rd quarter you know of that have potential, price and specs-wise? I have waited this long I can wait 4 or 5 more months to get the most bang for my buck. Thanks for the info.


----------



## xarmok7

I know you had mentioned you had an Acer. How do you like it? This has really good specs. I am looking at alternatives to the ASUS 370 T, in case it doesn't happen . I wish it wasn't $200 more, but at least they are starting well under $500? 
-Are they going to make this in a 7" format? 
-how far down in price do you think this will go? 
Will this be compatible with flash 11? 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/2...ocessor-available-for-pre-order-today-at-449/


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> -Are they going to make this in a 7" format?
> -how far down in price do you think this will go?
> Will this be compatible with flash 11?
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/22/acer-iconia-tab-a510-with-quad-core-tegra-3-processor-available-for-pre-order-today-at-449/


No, the Acer a510 is a 10 inch modle only, the 7inch is the a100 or possible the MeMo. The price will likely stay at 450 for quite some time, and wont drop till chdistmass or black Friday, or any other USA holidays I don't know about. Any tablet or phone with Android 2.2 froyo, and with a stronger prosessor then 900mgz, can run flash.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> No, the Acer a510 is a 10 inch modle only, the 7inch is the a100 or possible the MeMo. The price will likely stay at 450 for quite some time, and wont drop till chdistmass or black Friday, or any other USA holidays I don't know about. Any tablet or phone with Android 2.2 froyo, and with a stronger prosessor then 900mgz, can run flash.


That's a shame because it had killer specs with quad-core Tegra 3, ICS 4.0 16 gb, 1 gig of ram and TWELVE HOUR battery life, not so great front camera, but it seemed pretty decent. I would shell out a few extra bucks (maybe not $200 compared to the MeMO) but I don't want to be lugging a 10" tablet like it's some small laptop.

Apparently, they forget to tell that to the folks at LG (about flash) and their Optimus V; with it's froyo OS, 2.1 dual core processor...ughh.


----------



## xarmok7

Here's some glimmer of hope that the MeMo is still breathing. The folks in india will be getting the 370T. Who knows what the future holds for the US and Canada?

Asus is ready with Eee Pad Memo 370T in India by May 2012 | Mobiles News | PriceDekho India


----------



## Shotgun4

I know I could always get one shipped here to Canada that's for sure. That's only if they don't sell it directly in Canada or the US. But what I don't understand is that in the second last or last paragraph it states that the Memo will have a front Cam. When at the Congress show it didn't have a front Cam. Idk if they changed there mind or its a miss type. Will never know for sure.


----------



## xarmok7

Front camera or not, if it's available, I am in. That could have been a prototype at the CES, but 1 mp is barely above vga. So, I don't really care about that. I just hope that it's coming to the US.


----------



## xarmok7

I have a thought and I hope I am wrong. What if they are going ahead with the MeMo 370T in the East (or select countries in the East) , but replacing it with the Google Nexus in the West? Though, it's still hope that the MeMo is still a go.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I have a thought and I hope I am wrong. What if they are going ahead with the MeMo 370T in the East (or select countries in the East) , but replacing it with the Google Nexus in the West? Though, it's still hope that the MeMo is still a go.


That's a good prediction , but even if they only sell it in the east, you can always buy one from the east and getvit shipped to you in the west. I'm pretty confident that they are going through with the memo. But will just have to be patient.


----------



## xarmok7

Here's another scenario posed by androidauthority.com. ASUS-Built Nexus Tablet: Quad-Core at $199, Coming in June 

Now, I don't know this site from Adam. I do just every couple of days google Asus MeMo 370T just to see what comes up. According to this source, the nexus could be a variation of the 370T with the quad-core Tegra-3, but it would have less memory down to 8 gb. There would then be the 370T which would have a 16 gb or 32 gb option. So, just another possibility. So, another glimmer of hope for those who were really hoping for the ASUS MeMo 370T, but we won't know anything until May or most likely June where there are two different conventions where they will unveil the Nexus (June being Google's own summit or whatever they are calling it.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ya we wont know for sure. Just keep an ear open.


----------



## xarmok7

I kept an eye and ear open and don't know what to make of these articles. The one thing I do know is that the MeMo is dead. I am not sure what will be under the hood of the Nexus? Tegra 3 maybe? When is it coming out? "... could be released this year". 

I also wonder if they are trying to do a content deal like amazon and the kindle with their own online store. I also say this because I saw a pic for a phone with ICS and it said Google prepaid and it had an "x" amount of money on it. (I am on my phone, so when I get to my laptop I will try to find that pic edit: see bottom link). Tegra mentions a lower price tablet. I don't know if this is the Nexus, but it seemed to be implying it. Even if it has the quad-core Tegra 3, to get the price down they would most likely skimp on the memory and ram, at the bare minimum. I am bummed. 

Google said to launch tablet via its own online store | News - Digital Media - CNET News 

Tegra 3 Android tablets to cost as low as $199? | Crave - CNET News

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## xarmok7

All signs keep pointing to the death of the MeMo 370T. I think this must be a translation because it speaks like bad stereo instructions...lol.

Android AdvicesAsus Google Tablet to Launch in July at Lower Price Band | Android Advices


----------



## xarmok7

...and this could be the final nail in the coffin MeMo 370T.
Report: Cheap Google Tablet Delayed Until July, Apple Testing Smaller iPad | Techland | TIME.com


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> ...and this could be the final nail in the coffin MeMo 370T.
> Report: Cheap Google Tablet Delayed Until July, Apple Testing Smaller iPad | Techland | TIME.com


That pretty much said that the memo is dead. So this new Google framed tablet most likely wont have a quad core processor. And the idea of apple making a 7 inch ipad is just sickening to me. The iPod iPhone and ipad are just either larger or different hardware then each other. I can't stand apple products.


----------



## xarmok7

Sounds like you are almost upset as me. I guess the 7" quad-core processor for $250 was just a pipe dream and a bait and switch. I am freaking pissed off! I sound like a little kid, but they really had my hopes up ans squashed them like a bug. This was going to be my first tablet, too. I guess we will see what will be coming out in the next quarter. Hopefully there are some decent prospects. Please let me know what you see or hear of any?

On a side note flash, still isn't working even on the dolphin browser. I can't even see a radio shack ad. Also, the dolphin browser is not very responsive. I can't upgrade any of my apps as well. Please help.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ya I am upset that's for sure. Towards you flash it looks as flash was never ment to run on your phone as flash requires ARMv7 processor minimum as your phone has ARMv6. The flash we installed earlier was ment for YouTube only along with some side apps. I have found that your phone would run horribley slow, and unusable. If you really want flash I would suggest upgrading your phone at the end of your contract or buying a used/newer unlocked phone that you could use. I never buy phones through Rogers or Bell as there plans are way to expensive for a little talk time and some data. But I want a Rogers phone so I buy a used in good condition off a web site we have over here in Canada called kijiji. And get the phone I want then unlock it and then I can use it for any phone company I want. I'm sure you could do the same buying one off eBay or something llike that.


----------



## xarmok7

I heard of a few phones that are coming out, but they are on my other computer. I have Virgin Mobile, so I am not going to be getting anything along the lines of the galaxy with 4g and such. They are coming out with a few new phones that I bookmarked. They haven't come out yet. but should be soon. There is supposed to a virgin mobile phone that has ICS 4, stock. I can't remember what phone that is, though. So, I am keeping an eye on that one, but even though my phone is limited. It's the best of the rest (with a dual core processor) and for $25 a month 300 minutes and unlimited data. It's the best deal in town. The Motorola Triumph looks decent but kinda bulky and the battery life is really on the low end. That's $220 now. Last month it was at $300.

Anyway, do you know what's a good site to find the upcoming tablets for the 3rd quarter of 2012?


----------



## A1tecice

Have you tried using Skyfire? Its a browser that lets there servers do all the flash/java work for you and then sends it to your phone.

I have used it on my old non flash phones successfully.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skyfire.browser&hl=en

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Shotgun4

A1tecice said:


> Have you tried using Skyfire? Its a browser that lets there servers do all the flash/java work for you and then sends it to your phone.
> 
> I have used it on my old non flash phones successfully.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skyfire.browser&hl=en
> 
> Thanks,
> Altie


Hey that browse really works out well. Thanks for that.


----------



## A1tecice

Glad i could help!.

Could you please mark this tread as Solved, Thank you.


----------



## xarmok7

A1tecice said:


> Have you tried using Skyfire? Its a browser that lets there servers do all the flash/java work for you and then sends it to your phone.
> 
> I have used it on my old non flash phones successfully.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skyfire.browser&hl=en
> 
> Thanks,
> Altie


What is it doing on your phone that it doesn't seem to work on mine. I still can't see the radio shack ad (where you flip through he pages like it was an actual ad) and it's going beyond slow? Also, some videos aren't showing up? Could you please explain what's wrong? I uninstalled it and now I can't install it. I get Error message Package file is invalid. :banghead:


----------



## Shotgun4

It seamed to work on my beta Optimus v. It might be your Rom that your running.


----------



## A1tecice

Skyfire is a browser that lets there servers do all the java/flash work for your phone and sends you the results. It only works when your using there browser but yes it could be your ROM,CPU speed,RAM not being up to par.


----------



## xarmok7

Hey shotgun, 
Any suggestions for a different rom until their is a more stable ICS? Thanks.


----------



## Shotgun4

Yep. Just found a fast one I am trying out myself. Its a fast stable Rom that can be overclocked no problem.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1530475

Its a gingerbread Rom for now

*sent for HTC EVO 3D


----------



## xarmok7

Is there a stable gingerbread rom that has this home screen? I like this screen in particular because it has contacts and texts available at any screen at the moment. I then don't have to use any of my shortcuts. I hope there is until there is a stable ICS rom. Thanks again.


----------



## xarmok7

Alright, I can't take this ROM any longer I keep having to fore close everything. How do I flash the ROM you suggested? I am afraid to do it on my own. I feel like I might crash this thing. Please help. All of your guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Alright, I can't take this ROM any longer I keep having to fore close everything. How do I flash the ROM you suggested? I am afraid to do it on my own. I feel like I might crash this thing. Please help. All of your guidance is greatly appreciated.


Ok. The Rom I suggested is very, very simple to install. Your going to download the Version 2.2 file. The flash like any other Rom. 

You can download it directly on your phone to you SD card. From there you can flash it through manualy entering recover mode or through Rom manager

. Once in recovery:

1)Back up system
2)Full Wipe - boot, data, system, cache. 3)Flash the rom
a)Flash kernel (if chosen to, just ask and will do it separately
4)Reboot 
5)Enjoy!

Rom Page:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1530475


----------



## xarmok7

Thanks for your help, as always. I flashed it. I hope there are better roms eventually (that had the other one's interface) that are more stable in the future. Of course I am waiting for the ICS. It seems like a froyo more so than a gingerbread, but what do I know about roms...lol? It's the same as my original OS minus all the junk. Though, I am soooooooooo appreciative, as hopefully things won't be crashing. I for some reason have less memory to work with (guessing that rom took up more memory).

I no longer have that floating cursor thing or the 4 shortcuts, bummer. I am going to look for a new phone in the near future. I am debating about the Triumph, but the battery life seems pretty short for $200. They dropped prices, so I think others may be coming out. As of right now, I think the Optimus V is still probably better than all the other Virgin Mobile phones (in my opinion anyway, based on battery and dual core processor). I haven't really messed around with the rom, but my apps do seem updated. So, that's a good sign of stability. Thanks again for the directions and keep your eyes out for any better ones.

What did you think of the Asus Transformer A300 even though it's 10 inches? I am just curious. The 16 gb one for $400 (Tegra 3, Quad-Core, good battery life) isn't coming out this weekend (like the 32 gb), so I may wait and see. Do you still believe that there's going to be a 7" Tegra 3, Quad-Core processor in the $250 range. I am beginning to lose hope. I search for upcoming 2012 tablets every couple of days to see what's on the horizon. I am still mourning the loss of the 370T:-(. I always appreciate your input, patience and guidance.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Thanks for your help, as always. I flashed it. I hope there are better roms eventually (that had the other one's interface) that are more stable in the future. Of course I am waiting for the ICS. It seems like a froyo more so than a gingerbread, but what do I know about roms...lol? It's the same as my original OS minus all the junk. Though, I am soooooooooo appreciative, as hopefully things won't be crashing. I for some reason have less memory to work with (guessing that rom took up more memory).
> 
> I no longer have that floating cursor thing or the 4 shortcuts, bummer. I am going to look for a new phone in the near future. I am debating about the Triumph, but the battery life seems pretty short for $200. They dropped prices, so I think others may be coming out. As of right now, I think the Optimus V is still probably better than all the other Virgin Mobile phones (in my opinion anyway, based on battery and dual core processor). I haven't really messed around with the rom, but my apps do seem updated. So, that's a good sign of stability. Thanks again for the directions and keep your eyes out for any better ones.
> 
> What did you think of the Asus Transformer A300 even though it's 10 inches? I am just curious. The 16 gb one for $400 (Tegra 3, Quad-Core, good battery life) isn't coming out this weekend (like the 32 gb), so I may wait and see. Do you still believe that there's going to be a 7" Tegra 3, Quad-Core processor in the $250 range. I am beginning to lose hope. I search for upcoming 2012 tablets every couple of days to see what's on the horizon. I am still mourning the loss of the 370T:-(. I always appreciate your input, patience and guidance.


Ok so ya the Rom is a mix of froyo and GB. It is stable and fast. With getting a new phone, I'm in Canada but I'm sure you carrier has better phones aka dual core 1gb ram. If your going to upgrade at least make it a worth while one. Towards the a300 wait for the release and go see.it in stores. Giver a try. The quad core is.not what makes the OS of a.Tablet flow faster but the amount of ram, and OC of the processor. For example. When you look at the HTC One X ( or what ever the new quad core one is called) the non American version will have a quad core ( Tegra 3) vs the American dual core S4 Snapdragon) People might think that the quad core would be faster but when it come down to speed and flow of the device the S4 has more speed power. The Tegra processors are better for gaming, snapdragon is way better for soreness. Its been proven. The fastest, smoothest, and best screen, 10" tablet I've tried is the Motorola Zoom. Its a great 10 tablet with a very powerful dual core. And the OS runs great on it.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Ok so ya the Rom is a mix of froyo and GB. It is stable and fast. With getting a new phone, I'm in Canada but I'm sure you carrier has better phones aka dual core 1gb ram. If your going to upgrade at least make it a worth while one. Towards the a300 wait for the release and go see.it in stores. Giver a try. The quad core is.not what makes the OS of a.Tablet flow faster but the amount of ram, and OC of the processor. For example. When you look at the HTC One X ( or what ever the new quad core one is called) the non American version will have a quad core ( Tegra 3) vs the American dual core S4 Snapdragon) People might think that the quad core would be faster but when it come down to speed and flow of the device the S4 has more speed power. The Tegra processors are better for gaming, snapdragon is way better for soreness. Its been proven. The fastest, smoothest, and best screen, 10" tablet I've tried is the Motorola Zoom. Its a great 10 tablet with a very powerful dual core. And the OS runs great on it.


What do you mean soreness. I am not into gaming on a tablet. I would rather have a faster processor and good battery life. Are there good 7" devices (I prefer 7" over 10") out or coming out with fast processors (dual or quad-core) and enough ram to keep it from slowing down. I want something I could watch videos on and use it for alot of apps. I would want something that is going to come with ICS or be able to upgrade to it. A front camera would be a huge bonus. I will try the A300 when it comes out, but maybe you know of better tablets that are on the market or will be soon. Maybe I am going in the wrong direction and maybe you can redirect me. All of your help and input is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> What do you mean soreness. I am not into gaming on a tablet. I would rather have a faster processor and good battery life. Are there good 7" devices (I prefer 7" over 10") out or coming out with fast processors (dual or quad-core) and enough ram to keep it from slowing down. I want something I could watch videos on and use it for alot of apps. I would want something that is going to come with ICS or be able to upgrade to it. A front camera would be a huge bonus. I will try the A300 when it comes out, but maybe you know of better tablets that are on the market or will be soon. Maybe I am going in the wrong direction and maybe you can redirect me. All of your help and input is always greatly appreciated.


When I said soreness auto correct changed it from flowness. The dual S4 is faster, and smother then the tegra 3 when it comes do to every day things. But the Tegra 3 was built to replace a laptop ... Also on the go gaming of PC games. If you can tell me the exact uses u want for a tablet I can show you some good new now out tablets and some soon to be good when there out.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> When I said soreness auto correct changed it from flowness. The dual S4 is faster, and smother then the tegra 3 when it comes do to every day things. But the Tegra 3 was built to replace a laptop ... Also on the go gaming of PC games. If you can tell me the exact uses u want for a tablet I can show you some good new now out tablets and some soon to be good when there out.


I would use it for these specific tasks:
-surfing 
-watching videos with netflix, hbo go, YouTube, flash videos 
-texting on message boards
-e-mail
-various apps from netq, redbox queues to fantasy baseball and political news. Sometimes twitter, a cozi synced calendar.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I would use it for these specific tasks:
> -surfing
> -watching videos with netflix, hbo go, YouTube, flash videos
> -texting on message boards
> -e-mail
> -various apps from netq, redbox queues to fantasy baseball and political news. Sometimes twitter, a cozi synced calendar.


With that I would go with the Motorola Xoom 2, its a very fast A9 dual ICS Tablet. With a very nice screen and 10hrs battery. And very fluent. The OS has not been as customized as the galaxy tabs. I would say look at the galaxy but the TouchWiz is very slow on the 10 inch. So the Zoom would be a very good choice.


----------



## xarmok7

I thought about it and I don't think I want to spend $400. I am willing to go in the $250-low $300 range.
Are there 7" devices that are going to be in this price range that would fit my needs? I was only thinking about the A200 because it had the quad-core, but since I don't necessarily need that anymore in order to meet my needs, then I am only interested in the 7" tablets. 

What do you think about this tablet for speed and my needs? Samsung - Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 with 8GB Memory - Titanium Silver - GT-P3113TSYXAR 

This has only 8 gb, but it does have a GPS and front camera. Are there better options out there or in the future? Is this the best I am going to get in my price range that meets my requirements?


----------



## Shotgun4

That is an ok tablet, you wont be seeing the full ICS on that as Samsung covers most of it up with their TouchWiz Skin. I fins the touchwiz to.be.slow and laggy on the galaxy SII so I would assume it would also be slow and laggy on the tablet if not worse. Maybe the Acer a100 could still be a good candidate for you. Maybe go check it out a bestbuy in store and giver a go. Ill look around some more and see what I can find.


----------



## xarmok7

Cool thanks. I'll check it out. Thanks for checking that out for me.


----------



## Shotgun4

I suppose you could also check out some reviews on the Amazon Kindle fire. If you don't like the software skin there are some great Rom's and are easy to flash. But it has some limitations.


----------



## xarmok7

It does say that the A100 battery life is on the low side and it is hard to see at certain angles. You have it, what are your thoughts on the A100? Does the ICS strengthen or weaken the battery? I don't really want the kindle since I would have to use a rom, I don't want to buy something and then have to kill the warranty. Any other 7" tablets in that price range for my purposes that are due to come out this year?


----------



## Shotgun4

I do have the a100. Its is a sweet fast tablet. It has one view angle that is only bad and noticeable when viewed at 120° . The battery last me 5hrs on heavy use, but bought a car charger, wall and portable charger for it. The galaxy tab 2, is starting to look like a good choice as for 2012 the only other 7inch tablet to wait out for and look at would be the unknown Google tablet.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> I do have the a100. Its is a sweet fast tablet. It has one view angle that is only bad and noticeable when viewed at 120° . The battery last me 5hrs on heavy use, but bought a car charger, wall and portable charger for it. The galaxy tab 2, is starting to look like a good choice as for 2012 the only other 7inch tablet to wait out for and look at would be the unknown Google tablet.


I need to see how much of a tilt I hold my phone at. Where's a protractor when you need one...lol? At any rate, I don't like all the reviews about the galaxy and it has limitations, with it's not having access to the readers and no flash on it's camera. How's the Let me know how the upgrade to ICS on the A100 goes. I hope it's free and increases the performance. It's this week, I believe (the upgrade). I am pissed about the hard drive. The 8 gb is like $270 and the 16 gb is almost $400, that's insane. I could get the A500 for that price. So, I would have to get a 8 gb tablet. I would check it out at the store and fool around with it before I got it.

I feel like I am going backwards, because it's not even from this year and it's less memory, but I guess their aren't going to be too many other options, right now. I really don't feel like waiting until November for Black Friday, for some great deal, though I don't even know what that would be. I want to hear more info about the Nexus or whatever they are calling it. I would like to know the specs and see if it's worth considering. Hopefully, they will be released before July.

I am still irked about the ASUS tablet. I can't seem to get passed it. I feel like some little kid who was promised something great for Christmas and got a pair of socks instead. Do you think that they were planning a whole bait and switch and Google gave them the out to do so? I don't believe too much in conspiracy theories, but the 370T seemed too good to be true and maybe it was just that. 

Let me know if any other tablets news come your way. Thanks, again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I need to see how much of a tilt I hold my phone at. Where's a protractor when you need one...lol? At any rate, I don't like all the reviews about the galaxy and it has limitations, with it's not having access to the readers and no flash on it's camera. How's the Let me know how the upgrade to ICS on the A100 goes. I hope it's free and increases the performance. It's this week, I believe (the upgrade). I am pissed about the hard drive. The 8 gb is like $270 and the 16 gb is almost $400, that's insane. I could get the A500 for that price. So, I would have to get a 8 gb tablet. I would check it out at the store and fool around with it before I got it.
> 
> I feel like I am going backwards, because it's not even from this year and it's less memory, but I guess their aren't going to be too many other options, right now. I really don't feel like waiting until November for Black Friday, for some great deal, though I don't even know what that would be. I want to hear more info about the Nexus or whatever they are calling it. I would like to know the specs and see if it's worth considering. Hopefully, they will be released before July.
> 
> I am still irked about the ASUS tablet. I can't seem to get passed it. I feel like some little kid who was promised something great for Christmas and got a pair of socks instead. Do you think that they were planning a whole bait and switch and Google gave them the out to do so? I don't believe too much in conspiracy theories, but the 370T seemed too good to be true and maybe it was just that.
> 
> Let me know if any other tablets news come your way. Thanks, again.


Haha ya. But ya the ICS update will be free and coming in may ... That's what they told me. It fixes any bugs that the 3.2 HC had, and it improves battery by 2hrs . I have the 16gb internal in mine for $250 , I don't think the USA version is any different. But I always put in an SD card. Works the same and I overclock the read/write speed hehe. 

Ya, I would love to have some confirmation about this tablet that's supposed to be released, but hopefully they say something on May 5-6 about it. Also I would go to best buy try out the Asus a100 and the galaxy tab 2. Just see how the flow, screen angles and stuff like that. 

But let me say this... The 370T or any tablet to have $200 - $250 quad core, 1290 x 900, and 300 plus pixels .... A little to perfect of a device don't you think. I know how you feel I was pumped for this device, especially when I even saw ( held) the darn device...I don't think it was planed to change, I just think they got greedy and wanted more profits rather then popularity. 

Just a few thoughts and ya ill keep you posted.


----------



## Shotgun4

Also have a quick little look at this nice tablet I am a fan of bother the prime and this one...

http://www.slashgear.com/asus-transformer-pad-tf300-review-22223983/


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Haha ya. But ya the ICS update will be free and coming in may ... That's what they told me. It fixes any bugs that the 3.2 HC had, and it improves battery by 2hrs . I have the 16gb internal in mine for $250 , I don't think the USA version is any different. But I always put in an SD card. Works the same and I overclock the read/write speed hehe.
> 
> Ya, I would love to have some confirmation about this tablet that's supposed to be released, but hopefully they say something on May 5-6 about it. Also I would go to best buy try out the Asus a100 and the galaxy tab 2. Just see how the flow, screen angles and stuff like that.
> 
> But let me say this... The 370T or any tablet to have $200 - $250 quad core, 1290 x 900, and 300 plus pixels .... A little to perfect of a device don't you think. I know how you feel I was pumped for this device, especially when I even saw ( held) the darn device...I don't think it was planed to change, I just think they got greedy and wanted more profits rather then popularity.
> 
> Just a few thoughts and ya ill keep you posted.


Can you send me a link of any store that's selling the A100,16 gb for $250, if they still are? Do you know what version of ICS you are upgrading to? 

The asus transformer is pretty awesome. If I was looking for a 10" tablet, I would be zeroing in on that one, for sure. I like the 7" design because it's much bigger than my phone and much smaller than my laptop. 

The A100 is my most likely target, especially if I can get the 16 gb under $300. I would jump on that in a second after I got to test it out in the store and made sure it was the right fit. Any help on finding that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

16Gb Version is $329

Buy the Acer Iconia Tab A100-07U16C 16GB Android Tablet at TigerDirect.ca

8Gb Version ( i would buy a 32 gb sd card and use that with this )

Acer Iconia A100 Tablet 7-inch 8GB | Tablet Computers | Ratings & Reviews | TheSource.ca

the update will be to 4.0.2


----------



## xarmok7

The TigerDirect.ca will only deliver to Canada. Can you help me find a deal that delivers to US for about the same price. Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

This is the 8gb version for $225 USD. If you want more storage, just buy an SD card. 

http://m.tigerdirect.com/aHR0cDovL3...0YWlscy5hc3A/RWRwTm89MTkzOTE4MCZDYXRJZD02ODM4

If the 8gb isn't good enough, go to this site and search Acer a100 in the search bar

http://www.pricewatch.com/search?q=acer+a100

Good luck


----------



## xarmok7

Is it like a phone where certain apps can only be on the tablet? How high a memory card can it take? I went to pricewatch and they only had the 8 gb version. That kinda sucks. If you see any deals for a 16 gb, in the next few days, let me know. I hope something shows up. I am going to probably go to best buy on Friday or early next week, to check it out in person.


----------



## xarmok7

What particular SD card do you recommend, that's reasonably priced but will work well with that tablet? I mean they have cards from $25 to TWO HUNDRED which is insanity to me. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok. Ya the 8gb is no different then the 16 just internal storage. Because it has the Tegra 2 processor, it can play every game in the market, pluses it has Tegra zone, witch is a side market of high graphics games made only for Tegra processors. With the SD cards ... Its a micro one, I buy the 16 fb. Gives me.lost of space, I got mine for $40 last me going on 3 years... My view ... Money spent well. The basic class cards are the same as the high class as you can easily increase the read and write speeds.


----------



## xarmok7

Can you view sites that have flash with videos and interactivity on the A100? Can you view shows that are on sites, like fox or cbs like you can on a PC? Or in a more simplified task, can you look at the Radio Shack or Best Buy virtual ads (turning the pages, etc.? I asked Acer, but they said they could only give me more information (tech support) if I had the product.


----------



## xarmok7

I am getting a lot of force closes. Can you please help? Thanks, again.


----------



## xarmok7

I was reading a review about the A100 and the guy seemed very frustrated because even after the ICS update he was unable to move his apps to the SD card. Is this accurate or did he just not know how to do it?
Also, what is the difference between flash memory and standard storage. Thanks. Sorry for the multiple comments, but I can't edit after 15 minutes, though I am not really sure what that's about.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ya the a100 lets you view TV as long as you have the right apps installed from the market.

Force close... On what? 

I can very very easily move my apps to the SD card, he must not have known what he was doing. 

The only difference between external falsh and internal storage might be.loading speed by the 10th of a second at most. There's no real probablm or difference.


----------



## xarmok7

Force close is on volume control plus when I try to set a schedule. I can't think of any other force closes at this time. Any word on an ICS rom? 

As far as the A100, do you know what the amount of hard drive space is left after the system files and included apps is? On a different forum it says that honeycomb and ICS doesn't give you the option to move apps to the micro sd card. Can you please tell me how to do that. 

Thanks again for any and all help, as always.


----------



## Shotgun4

Really, I haven't had any problems with any force closes on that very same Tom. And ICS I'm looking into it

It has roughly around 7.4Gb of internal after fresh instillation. And to move to SD card just search in the market... There are many apps there but some may require root access.


----------



## xarmok7

Is that the 8gb model? If I root it, doesn't that void the warranty? Thanks for looking into that for me still. I am stuck with my phone for awhile, so I can't wait to have an ICS rom again. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Is that the 8gb model? If I root it, doesn't that void the warranty? Thanks for looking into that for me still. I am stuck with my phone for awhile, so I can't wait to have an ICS rom again. Thanks for all of your help.


Yes that's the 8gb model and no it won't void the warranty, android is an open source. even if you have to send it in they wont be able to tell. I learn from personal experience. And the ICS Tom's may take some time so.


----------



## xarmok7

That's cool. I am glad someone is working on it (the ICS rom). I will try not to bug you too much about it...lol. I have to get my computer fixed, so I am getting it this weekend. I will have 2 weeks to mess around with it. Did you upgrade to the ICS? It came out last week in the US, I believe. Not sure about canada, though? If you did, let me know what you think.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ahh no problem. Ill let you know about.ICS rom for the phone, as I am watching for aa good one as well. ICS has not yet been released in Canada sadly, we side by isde yet we get thing at different times. Lol. Ill let you know


----------

